# "HOT STICKS" Firewood



## johngolf01 (Aug 30, 2019)

After years of using an MES 30, I finally made the jump to a true smoker with a lucky find.

Guy was  selling his Horizon Ranger (16") offset smoker and ended up getting it for $60!  Needed some tlc, so I cleaned it real good and put a fresh coat of paint on her!

First cook was ribs and all I can say is wow, true wood really blows the door off electric.  Dont worry I will still use my MES as it has its purposes.

So, now I'm learning how and where to acquire wood splits for the offset.  My local store sells these "HOT STICKS" for $5 a bag.  Says it's all a mix of Pennsylvania hardwood and kiln dried.

First couple smokesni bought wood splits of OAK from LOWES, but that can get pricey fast.

Anyways, anyone use HOT STICKS?


----------



## johngolf01 (Aug 30, 2019)

johngolf01 said:


> After years of using an MES 30, I finally made the jump to a true smoker with a lucky find.
> 
> Guy was  selling his Horizon Ranger (16") offset smoker and ended up getting it for $60!  Needed some tlc, so I cleaned it real good and put a fresh coat of paint on her!
> 
> ...


----------



## johngolf01 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2019)

I notice the paint burned off the FB....  That's due to heat being trapped in the FB... 
May I suggest you add an extra air inlet to the FB directly across from the FB/CC opening....
That will move the heat from the FB to the CC WITHOUT adding air to the fire and making the FB hotter...
This is how many member on this forum have been doing it for several years...






	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 31, 2019)

You may find that you need to cut those splits down for a 16" offset, especially if there's hickory mixed in. I like hardware store firewood but as it is usually mixed hardwoods, the splits aren't uniform or even burn at the same temp. May also need to let it season for a few weeks out of the bag. Kiln dried firewood isn't necessarily the driest.


----------



## johngolf01 (Aug 31, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I notice the paint burned off the FB....  That's due to heat being trapped in the FB...
> May I suggest you add an extra air inlet to the FB directly across from the FB/CC opening....
> That will move the heat from the FB to the CC WITHOUT adding air to the fire and making the FB hotter...
> This is how many member on this forum have been doing it for several years...
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.  Starting to learn to cook with this so all tips are appreciated.  I would prefer not to cut and weld on it all possible.  I wonder if cracking the firebox open would be a viable option instead. 

I do know that I need to level the pit temp out right by the firebox.  Gonna use a water pan on future cooks.  My first try at ribs were awesome.. had a bit of black on the bottom though which I didnt mind, but might not be appealing to any future guests.

Do need to figure out a rib rack soon.


----------



## johngolf01 (Aug 31, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> You may find that you need to cut those splits down for a 16" offset, especially if there's hickory mixed in. I like hardware store firewood but as it is usually mixed hardwoods, the splits aren't uniform or even burn at the same temp. May also need to let it season for a few weeks out of the bag. Kiln dried firewood isn't necessarily the driest.


Thanks for the tip.  They seem pretty dry, but will open em up for additional dry out.  

How do you recommend cutting them down?  Split in half, or length wise?  I have been able to fit them in the firebox whole length, but it is a bit tight....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2019)

Looking at the burn on the FB, you are wasting wood....


----------



## johngolf01 (Sep 1, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Looking at the burn on the FB, you are wasting wood....


Mind elaborating?  Using to much wood, running to hot?

To be clear, the rust "bloom" happened after I accidentally left it out uncovered one night where it rained.  Looked like this before that


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2019)

When you burn the high temperature paint, excess heat in the FB is apparent...  
Burning too much wood is what happens when you aren't moving the heat from the FB to the CC...  Heat builds because it can't go anywhere...  High temp paint..

*Rust-Oleum 7778502 Heat Protective Enamel, Quart 32-Ounce, Bar-B-Que Black *

For use on grills, wood-burning stoves, radiators, engines and other metal items
Rich, Satin finish resists up to 1200° F




*If you are cooking at 225-250 and your FB is over 1200 F, you are wasting wood..  You don't have adequate air flow through the FB to the CC....*


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 1, 2019)

johngolf01 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  They seem pretty dry, but will open em up for additional dry out.
> 
> How do you recommend cutting them down?  Split in half, or length wise?  I have been able to fit them in the firebox whole length, but it is a bit tight....



I'd cut them down in length. Smaller cuts of wood will burn better and potentially cause less of a temperature swing. The downside is that you'll need to add a split more frequently, but for a smoker of that size it will be easier to regulate the temperature and maintain a good draft.


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 1, 2019)

Black on the bottom of your ribs could be dirty smoke. Were you using the intake vent to control the temp? Ideally you regulate temp by running the intake wide open and adjusting the size of your fire. That'll give you a clean burn.

Also verify your grate level temp. Don't trust the thermometer on the smoker.


----------



## johngolf01 (Sep 1, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> Black on the bottom of your ribs could be dirty smoke. Were you using the intake vent to control the temp? Ideally you regulate temp by running the intake wide open and adjusting the size of your fire. That'll give you a clean burn.
> 
> Also verify your grate level temp. Don't trust the thermometer on the smoker.


Will do.  Yes firebox wide open and also exhaust stack wide open.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 4, 2019)

Not sure what your consumption rate was on fuel, but Dave is right. I run about 1-2 4x16" splits per hour on a 48W x 96L x 32H once it's warmed up 

Granted yours will be made of thinner materials, but between that and the black bottoms of your ribs, it sounds like you have fuel consumption inefficiency issue.


----------

